# QSC RMX 850 setting recommendation



## vanderschel (Dec 27, 2012)

I plan on using the QSC to power a pair of SVS 16-46 passive subwoofers. I have a BFD on backorder, so that will also be utilized. My Yamaha AVR has two subwoofer output jacks.
Is it better to have the QSC settings on *stereo* or *parallel inputs*? I would prefer to utilize only one interconnect b/w the BFD and the QSC (it's about a 20 foot run).


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Van "Welcome" to HTS (Home Theater Shack). You are definitely in the right place with QSC and the BFD. 

I would be interested to know more. Sounds like the Yami is 20ft away from where you want to place the amp and EQ..., that's what I'd do, but you have two subs so where are they? Where is everything located. If you are running a single line from the Yami to the QSC one would think a mono out would suffice but I would try both stereo and mono and even switch up for different audio programs. I'll bet you find you like it one way for some and the other for others... (hey, that's almost poetic).

What kind of speakers and placement and where are they, how big is the room do you use sound treatment..., yet?

Welcome to HTS!!! 

I think your gonna like it here.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Parallel mode is what you want. It works like an internal “y” splitter, sending a single signal source to both channels of the amp.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## vanderschel (Dec 27, 2012)

The BFD EQ will be located close to the Yamaha (in a cabinet beneath). The IC(s) will be run out the back of the cabinet wall down through a crawl space and emerge from the wall behind the TV. The QSC will be located beneath the TV. The subs are located in separate corners of the room, same wall as the TV. The room dimensions are approx. 20' (L) x 16' (W) x 18' (H). It's an open (transitional) floor plan, tho. 

My equipment for that room is located in my profile. I need to upload a photo soon, that will explain my situation better. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## vanderschel (Dec 27, 2012)

That's what I thought, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you Wayne, I didn't realize this was a mechanical type of question. 

Hey Wayne as long as your here..., is there a shootout in the works for soon, or when do you think? Will you be posting soon?
Thanks

Van you may be interested to hear the answer to this question.

Am I bending HTS rules too far, should I start a new thread??

Hope you gents have a great New Year filled with fantastic music and entertainment.


----------



## vanderschel (Dec 27, 2012)

Gregr said:


> Thank you Wayne, I didn't realize this was a mechanical type of question.
> 
> Hey Wayne as long as your here..., is there a shootout in the works for soon, or when do you think? Will you be posting soon?
> Thanks
> ...


Am I bending HTS rules too far, should I start a new thread??

Well, I hope I'm not bending rules. I'm new here.


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

You have done nothing wrong…. Gregr has brought up a different subject than you as the original poster started. He is asking if he has bent the rules. Be comfortable you’re amongst friends here.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

My apologies Van. Your reaction is a good reason why I need to always place my thoughts in the proper thread. 

I am going to post a question for all Tv and Audio prefessionals involved with the next "HTS Shootout". Wayne is the big instigator of this event. We had one already this year but because of new Technology it was believed we would need a second. I don't know if the new OLED and LED HDTV's are in the market as was expected.

Keep your eyes open though it is a great opp to learn about the technology and find out which is/are the best of the best. It can be fun. If you have questions here is a great opp to get answers.

Van (hope you don't mind the abbreviated Vanderschel) your doing great. A great question.

I will add however: if you do decide to use any Dolby or DTS formatted movie you may want to direct connect two subs with two low level outs from the Yami and stereo out from the amp and do some experimenting with placement. Wayne is correct it is good practice to switch to parallel with only a single low level feed. With a Toroidal Trans the differential loads of a stereo connection is not a problem but there is no stereo prog. without Dolby and a stereo connection but I like the sound shift in stereo mode maybe I'm odd. The proper mode is parallel however and he's the pro and Wayne' response is the correct response. With a different type of amp there would be issues.


----------

